# Warcraft 3 port problems?



## Gizmoe (Jun 12, 2009)

*Help me port forward?*

I really don't know much about this subject, even though I've spent a couple hours around it, so I really don't know what I'm actually asking, which sounds weird. I don't want to ask through the forum since it seems like it would be slow so could someone contact me through am IMing service?

*Contacts removed to prevent spambot harvesting.*


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Help me port forward?*

What type of port forwarding?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Help me port forward?*

Also, what is the make and model of your modem and router?


----------



## Gizmoe (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Help me port forward?*

I want to port forward for uTorrent and maybe warcraft 3. My modem is an Arris TM502G and I don't know what my router is. There are 2 in my dads office, a Linksys EZXS88W "8 port workgroup switch" and an Airport Base Station.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Help me port forward?*

We can't help with uTorrent, but if you can find out the exact router we can help with the rest.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Help me port forward?*

Why can't you help with Utorrent? Their is nothing ilegal about Utorrent.

Anyhow, what you need to do is locate what port utorrent is using, and what ports warcraft3 is using.

Then you go into your router and add those ports, and tell them to redirect to your local pc's ip address.

I would check out http://portforward.com it can be helpful for new guys like you.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Help me port forward?*



bilbus said:


> Why can't you help with Utorrent? Their is nothing ilegal about Utorrent.


 Perhaps you and Gizmoe missed the TSF rules when you joined over 3 years and 3 months ago (respectively)?



TSF Rules said:


> We believe that the main purpose of P2P programs is to illegally download and use copyrighted material of whatever description. We further understand that there may be legal uses for P2P, but as we are not able to assess a user's intent when he/ she asks for help, we do not support P2P software and we will not assist any user in this regard. This includes but is not limited to Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


However, we can help with getting Warcraft 3 port forwarded.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Help me port forward?*

Well, that's a silly rule. 

Well, anyhow ... goto that website it will show you what you need to do to port foward.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Help me port forward?*

*bilbus*, you may think our rules are silly, however there the rules you agreed to when you joined the board.

Please refrain from advising on activities that are rules violations here in the future.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Help me port forward?*

Whatever. I simply gave a link to a website regarding general help with port forwarding, not utorrent.


----------



## Gizmoe (Jun 12, 2009)

Not sure to post here or in networking, but this error just only started happening a few days ago. When playing Warcraft 3, and when I try to join a custom game, I get the error message "Another application is using a needed game port." Upon receiving this error, I ran netstat in the command prompt and found no other applications running the same port as Warcraft. I set my computer to selective startup and rebooted, still to no avail. I went on to my dads computer to see if he was running something, but nothing was interfering(Far as I could see) with Warcraft. Every time I reconnect to Battle.net, the port it is using changes instead of using the port it is assigned to, 6112. This is what my command prompt brings up.




```
C:\Documents and Settings\nick>netstat -b

Active Connections

  Proto  Local Address          Foreign Address        State           PID
  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1095   10.0.1.115:6646        ESTABLISHED     1648
  [mcnasvc.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1135   63.240.202.131:6112    ESTABLISHED     3204
  [war3.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1099   YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1100   ESTABLISHED     1224
  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1100   YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1099   ESTABLISHED     1224
  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1110   YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1111   ESTABLISHED     1224
  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1111   YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1110   ESTABLISHED     1224
  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1136   63.240.202.131:6112    TIME_WAIT       0
  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1137   us.mcafee.com:http     TIME_WAIT       0
  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1140   i.madserver.net:http   TIME_WAIT       0

C:\Documents and Settings\nick>netstat -b

Active Connections

  Proto  Local Address          Foreign Address        State           PID
  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1095   10.0.1.115:6646        ESTABLISHED     1648
  [mcnasvc.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1144   iy-in-f104.google.com:http  ESTABLISHED     12

  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1161   iw-in-f113.google.com:http  ESTABLISHED     12

  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1164   iw-in-f113.google.com:http  ESTABLISHED     12

  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1210   64-233-233-80.static.try.wideopenwest.com:http
ESTABLISHED     1224
  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1213   64-233-233-88.static.try.wideopenwest.com:http
ESTABLISHED     1224
  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1240   iy-in-f155.google.com:http  ESTABLISHED     12

  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1244   64-233-233-75.static.try.wideopenwest.com:http
ESTABLISHED     1224
  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1247   64-233-233-73.static.try.wideopenwest.com:http
ESTABLISHED     1224
  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1260   iy-in-f156.google.com:http  ESTABLISHED     12

  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1261   iy-in-f148.google.com:http  ESTABLISHED     12

  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1268   64-233-233-75.static.try.wideopenwest.com:http
ESTABLISHED     1224
  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1269   74.205.41.72:http      ESTABLISHED     1224
  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1271   64-233-233-80.static.try.wideopenwest.com:http
ESTABLISHED     1224
  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1272   64-233-233-80.static.try.wideopenwest.com:http
ESTABLISHED     1224
  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1273   64-233-233-80.static.try.wideopenwest.com:http
ESTABLISHED     1224
  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1274   64-233-233-80.static.try.wideopenwest.com:http
ESTABLISHED     1224
  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1276   64-233-233-75.static.try.wideopenwest.com:http
ESTABLISHED     1224
  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1277   64-233-233-75.static.try.wideopenwest.com:http
ESTABLISHED     1224
  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1280   64-233-233-81.static.try.wideopenwest.com:http
ESTABLISHED     1224
  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1282   63.240.202.120:6112    ESTABLISHED     3204
  [war3.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1099   YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1100   ESTABLISHED     1224
  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1100   YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1099   ESTABLISHED     1224
  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1110   YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1111   ESTABLISHED     1224
  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1111   YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1110   ESTABLISHED     1224
  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1230   rover.ebay.com:http    CLOSE_WAIT      1224
  [firefox.exe]

  TCP    YOUR-AT5QGAAC3Z:1283   i.madserver.net:http   TIME_WAIT       0
```


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Do you have ports 6112-6119 forwarded on your router? If not you can follow the guides here. Just choose your router and the program that you want to use.

Cheers!


----------



## Gizmoe (Jun 12, 2009)

I've never had a problem with the ports before, so I don't know why they wouldn't just suddenly not work, also as for forwarding ports all together, I don't even think I have a router, unless an Airport Base Station counts.


----------



## Gizmoe (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Help me port forward?*

That site doesn't help me, it doesn't have my router listed.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Help me port forward?*

Well, i tried, dont thank us or anything


----------



## Gizmoe (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Help me port forward?*

Well, I'm not done. This is what we have for our wireless
http://www.epinions.com/reviews/pr-Apple_AirPort_Base_Station_M8209LL_A_Wireless_Access_Point


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have merged your threads.
What are the makes and models of all the external devices you use for Internet?


----------



## Gizmoe (Jun 12, 2009)

What do you mean external?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Your modem and router. The base station is probably connected to one of those.


----------



## Gizmoe (Jun 12, 2009)

My modem is an Arris TM502G


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try following this guide to open the ports. If you still have problems, please post a screenshot of the page where you forwarded and test the ports with the PF port checker.


----------



## Gizmoe (Jun 12, 2009)

I can't connect through the default IP.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Are you using the default gateway address?
Go to Start>Run. Type *cmd*, then in the command prompt *ipconfig*. Right click an area of the prompt, click Select all, then paste the results here.


----------



## Gizmoe (Jun 12, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\nick>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : wowway.com
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.144
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1

C:\Documents and Settings\nick>


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

If you cannot connect to the modem/router through the 10.1.1.1 address, then try accessing the configuration on another computer. If you still cannot, reset the router to factory default settings.

Note: This will reset everything you have set in the router, including network keys (WEP, WPA etc.), time, filters etc, and restore the router completely to default settings. Take a paper clip, and push it in the reset button for 10-15 seconds. Then restart the computer and try to access the modm/router again.


----------



## Gizmoe (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't think I could reset the router since my dad would kill me, but I got onto his laptop and tried forwarding through the Airport Admin Utility, but when I entered the password, I got the error "The AirPort Admin Utility was unable to read the configuration of the selected base station." And when I that didn't work I ran the assistant but it couldn't find the base station in the network, even with the laptop right next to it.

EDIT: It also seems like all the game ports have been blocked since I can't play Warcraft 3 or Rome: Total war online, but I'm not sure about RTW yet, since it might just be another problem.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Is your setup like this?
Arris modem>Airport base station>computer?
If there is a port forwarding in the Airport utility, that would likely need to enabled as well. Have you tried resetting the base station?


----------

